

Keep Rambo Happy: Don’t Screw Up the Intro Email - sloanie
http://jarrodphipps.com/2010/05/01/keep-rambo-happy-dont-screw-up-the-intro-email/

======
pedalpete
interesting to get the other side of this. I think I don't initiate contact
after an email (depending on what was said in the introduction) because

1) the person who I was introduced to might not be interested

2) the person is likely already swamped with emails, so getting two emails of
essentially the same thing seems like an annoyance.

I guess a good way of getting beyond #2 is to add something in a response to
increase the targets interest.

~~~
sloanie
I absolutely agree with you. It's not just about blindly following up on the
intro email. It's really about adding color as to why that person should be
interested in speaking with you. Thanks for the comment...

------
andrewcooke
if most people "don't know about it", then i'm not sure it's fair to complain
that people aren't following "the etiquette".

more likely the writer is in the wrong, and not behaving in the way most
people expect. perhaps the correct thing to do is for the person being
contacted to briefly signal that a further email is ok?

------
stretchwithme
I think the town was in Oregon, not the midwest.

Rambo pissed now!!

